# Google Play Help?



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I've had it before, but to day I changed back to VorteX and now I can't upgrade to google play. Can anyone help?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> I've had it before, but to day I changed back to VorteX and now I can't upgrade to google play. Can anyone help?


I'd try the flashable .zip that was posted in DefX a few pages back. Someone mentioned it was for MIUI, but I don't really see why it'd be ROM-specific.

Sent from my YACK!


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

It worked, thanks!


----------

